# My rabbit shed.



## Buford (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi this is my first post to this forum, I finally found a place that seems they are more like minded like me. I thought I would share my setup thus far.


I am just getting into rabbits and am having a lot of fun setting up my operation I plan on showing/raising mini rex rabbits so I decided to build an outdoor open shed. So far so good. The current design is a 7 x 4 open shed with 2 rows of cages, I fitted a 24x12 winter boxes on the back so then attached 24x24 cages (plenty big for mini rexes) I bought the cages from the local farm store for $20 buck each..not bad. All though I have made more trips to home depot then I would of liked

I have three bunnies now 2 does and a buck (the buck is in the middle), they seem to like the cages. The cleanup has been really easy I just rake up the dropping/hay. I started out with those bottles but have since switched to plastic cups (secured to cage) as it seamed as one bottle always leaked. I also have added plastic mats with slots to provide some relief to the bunnies feet.

I only have one row of cages and plan on adding 4 more cages (18x24) to the bottom in the spring, with plastic slant board so the bunnies don't get crapped on.

The winter will be the real test. I'm making a canvas front drop down cover with some vinly windows to drop down in the coldest of days and of course stuff all those winter boxes full of straw.

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated! 

Thanks
Buford (actually thats my buck's name but I liked it enough to use it here..haha)


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking good! The only thing I would do would be to dig a trench under the hutch, because the poop will pile up QUICK!


----------



## terri9630 (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there a way to open the back for really hot days?  They will need good air flow to help keep them cool.  Of course depending on where you are your hot days could be very different from my hot days.  I'm jealous of the grass!


----------



## Buford (Sep 9, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to open the back for really hot days?  They will need good air flow to help keep them cool.  Of course depending on where you are your hot days could be very different from my hot days.  I'm jealous of the grass!


Yes, the entire back comes off also the back of the winter boxes have access panels to get at the bunnies or close them off if necessary...I'm a bit concerned about hot days as well although in Wisconsin we usually only get a month or so of really hot days. I may try adding some box fans to the back for really hot days...last week it hit the 90s and I just brought the bunnies inside in there carrier all day.

as for the poop, I've only had the bunnies a couple of weeks so I really don't know how bad that is going to be yet...I was thinking about putting gravel down to help drain the piss into the ground to keep the smell down.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

from New Jersey.

Congratulations on your new rabbits and your setup.  Really looks nice.   

Regarding the poop, raking it up and making a good compost would be a good idea.  Rabbit poop is really clean and can make a good compost to help with a garden.    Or you could put pans underneath your crates to catch everything.  Hoodat has an example of this very idea which she has posted.  It's very efficient keeping your rabbitry clean.  Just a suggestion.  

Wishing you luck on your new adventure.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't put down gravel as the gravel will prevent you from raking up the bunny berries.  How do I know... cause I put down gravel.  Bad idea.  There are other ways to deal with any odor, should you have any odor.

I have 4 California buns, 2 does and 2 bucks.  I have 5 cages in my 3 sided shed.  The extra cage is for nursery grow outs.  I use trays under the cages.  Works for me, but if I had my druthers I'd go with dirt, no gravel and rake daily.

Good luck with your operation.  Send us some of your cooler temps.  It has been hotter than hades here in Texas.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Buford,

The only thing I see is that there does not seem to be enough cross-ventilation. Can you cut some windows into the sides and put privacy lattice over it? That would provide ventilation and you can use the piece you cut out to fashion a window that can be closed in inclement/cold weather? Especially down on the bottom where the manure will be. Otherwise, looks great! 

Shannon



			
				Buford said:
			
		

> Hi this is my first post to this forum, I finally found a place that seems they are more like minded like me. I thought I would share my setup thus far.
> 
> Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## motoclown (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks good, I am starting to think about getting some bunnies.


----------



## Buford (Mar 23, 2012)

Been a long winter, I tried breeding some rabbits this winter but the does were not having any of that. I finally managed to get her to cooperate she had 9 bunnies yesterday






The doe doesn't like me messing with them she has attacked my arm twice now (scratching) I guess thats a good thing she is protective


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new litter~


----------

